# Matagorda Surf



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Matagorda Surf west of the Colorado had a LOT of boats at first light. Boat on either side of me were doing OK for first hour, then they moved. That left wife and I with about 300 yards of real estate that we could troll up and down the beach front. The slicks weren't popping up and the birds were never diving furiously but once I saw several gulls picking I would troll over to that area. 

We didn't boat our first keeper until 8:30, action was solid until 9:30. Took us until 11am to catch the 10th trout (15-17" range). All caught on shrimp under cork. Also caught whiting, small shark of some sort, ribbonfish, and ladyfish. I couldn't tell which bar or gut we were fishing in because the water wasn't really breaking, boat was mostly in the 4-6' depth and we would cast towards the beach.

It takes a lot of patience fishing with my wife because I have to bait her hook and unhook all of her fish, we lost a handful of fish too. I'm convinced that with buddies we would have finished by 9am, 8:30-9am was that fast in our area. It was quality time, so I'm not complaining!

When we were back at the harbor, 11:30a, it appeared that most boats were still out. One group had a SOLID limit of trout that they caught wading from their boats in the surf.

Really wish I could go back tomorrow.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

We started off in East Matagorda and didn't hit the surf until around 11am, we caught a few but should have hit it early. The live shrimp at the Harbor were pitiful, so small had to hook them through the tail to keep from killing them.

Nice report.


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

All bait at the harbor sucked Saturday they need some competition 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Is there not any other place other than the harbor to buy live shrimp?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yeah*



fishhuntdavid said:


> All bait at the harbor sucked Saturday they need some competition
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Pretty much all of the time. Too lazy to shrimp anywhere except all within half a mile from the harbor.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

heavy duty wading gear for the boat, hope you slid off for a while


----------

